# "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Das einzige, das mich bis heute von Valve interessiert hat, ist HL2. Und das einzige, das mich in naher und ferner Zukunft von Valve interessieren wird, ist HL3. Punkt. Alles andere können die behalten ...


----------



## der-sack88 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich als AMD-Nutzer momentan noch keine Alternative, die Performance stimmt einfach noch nicht. Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass es fürs Sofa wirklich sehr angenehm ist. Für mich wäre eine selbstgebaute Steam Machine die interessantere Konsolen-Alternative. Ich denke aber, dass wir mindestens bis Vulkan warten müssen, um endgültig absehen zu können, ob sich Linux als Spielerplattform etablieren kann. Zu wünschen wäre es in jedem Fall, unabhängig von SteamOS.


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich würde mir ja gerne meine Meinung am fertigen OS bilden. Gibt es mittlerweile einen fixen Releasetermin?


----------



## Cheytac (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Sollte die Frage nicht eigentlich "SteamOS als PS4/XboxOne Alternative ..." lauten?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Nein, da SteamOS keine Konsole, sondern ein auf dem Linux-Kernel basierendes Betriebssystem ist (auch wenn man passende Hardware dafür bekommt).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Mephisto_xD (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Steam OS finde ich vor allem deshalb genial, weil sich durch die Ankündigung alleine der Linux-Support von vielen Spielen erheblich verbessert hat. Ich habe auf meinem Laptop den Sprung zu Kubuntu gewagt, absichtlich ohne Dualboot, und bin begeistert. Bis auf kleinere Schwierigkeiten mit der Benutzeroberfläche (nichts was man nicht mit google innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden rausfinden könnte) ist das System wirklich klasse. Die Anzahl der Spiele ist "etwas" eingeschränkt, aber viele ältere Titel laufen mit WINE, und einige neuere Spiele erhalten sogar einen offiziellen Port.

Ich gebe dem Kubuntu System noch bis in die Weinachtspause Testzeit, und wenn es dann immer noch so gut läuft werde ich Windows (10) auch vom Hauptrechner vollständig verbannen.....

Ich sollte allerdings erwähnen, dass ich schon längere Zeit auch unter Windows fast ausschließlich auf Open-Source Software setzte, die natürlich auch unter Linux verfügbar ist. Von daher hatte ich keine Probleme mit alltäglicher Software wie E-Mail Client, Textverarbeitung etc.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Die GUI kann man auch unter Windows haben und anders herum leider keinen echten Bluray support. -> Auch am HTPC keine Alternative.


----------



## Quat (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Valve, wozu?
Es gibt immer Wege daran vorbei!
Und man sitzt eh schon viel zu offt vor der Kiste!
Allerdings, solang die Abzockerbande für Linux-Games sorgt, nur zu!
Werden sich doch trotzdem genügend finden.
Mich brauchen die nicht und ich sie auch nicht.


----------



## 2fastHunter (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Alles, was die Marktmacht von MS bricht, ist willkommen. Der ständige Zwang von MS, sich ein neues Windows und dabei in der Regel auch noch neue Hardware kaufen zu müssen, ist einfach unerträglich. Mich wundert, wieso so viele Nutzer das gerne inkauf nehmen, sich aber über DRM beschweren. Windows ist doch das schlimmste DRM-Konstrukt überhaupt.


----------



## kennedy46 (1. November 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



> Ich gebe dem Kubuntu System noch bis in die Weinachtspause Testzeit, und  wenn es dann immer noch so gut läuft werde ich Windows (10) auch vom  Hauptrechner vollständig verbannen.....



Ähm ein Linux-System läuft, wenn man nicht gerade wie wild als Administrator(root) rumspielt, quasi ewig.

Naja wie gehabt, ich als Linux Nutzer freue mich auf verbesserte support bzw. bessere Performance in Spielen.


----------



## Cheytac (1. November 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nein, da SteamOS keine Konsole, sondern ein auf dem Linux-Kernel basierendes Betriebssystem ist (auch wenn man passende Hardware dafür bekommt).



Ok etwas zu knapp ausgedrückt. Ich meine "SteamOS auf einer prebuilt Steam Machine oder mit passender selbst zusammengestellter Hardware als PS4/XboxOne Alternative ...".

openWrt ist auch ein Linux-Betriebsystem, allerdings auf embedded Devices ausgelegt. Niemand würde auf die Idee kommen openWrt als Windows Alternative zu sehen, weil es das überhaupt nicht sein möchte.

Genauso ist SteamOS für einen anderen Zweck  ausgelegt als Windows. Es kann gar keine Alternative für (Gesamt-)Windows sein, sondern höchtens für den Teilbereich Gaming. Da die meisten aber sowieso noch andere Bereiche eines Desktopbetriebssystems nutzen ist SteamOS also ungeeignet einem richtigen Desktopbetriebssystem den Platz streitig zu machen. 

Bei einer Konsole hingegen ist das primäre Ziel auch Gaming, weshalb hier die Steam Machine eine Alternative darstellt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Noch habe ich Windows und ich würde es vielleicht auf einem 2. PC für Spiele nutzen. Couch, TV und Co. sowie Multimedia sind für mich keine Option und ich bleibe bei den getrennten Welten


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. November 2015)

*AW: "Steam OS als Windows-Alternative ..." - das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



kennedy46 schrieb:


> Ähm ein Linux-System läuft, wenn man nicht gerade wie wild als Administrator(root) rumspielt, quasi ewig.
> 
> Naja wie gehabt, ich als Linux Nutzer freue mich auf verbesserte support bzw. bessere Performance in Spielen.



Das war wohl ein Missverständnis, ich habe keinerlei Zweifel an der Stabilität. Ich meinte vielmehr mögliche "Dealbraker" wie das Fehlen unersetzlicher Features/Programme.

Bis jetzt sind solche noch nicht aufgetreten, aber ich möchte das neue System dennoch noch ein wenig testen bevor ich auf dem Hauptrechner Windows deinstalliere....


----------

